# RKL temp error



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm getting a temp error - the temp sensor is plugged in but it's not reading. 


Here's the weird thing... The temp probe has a phone line connector - the bus bar will accept the phone line connector but there is a labeled location that says temp, and it is a different style connector. Not sure if i explained that right, but it sounds right in my head. lol 

Could they have sent it to me with the wrong style probe??? it was brand new in box


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nevermind... there's temp and then there is iTemp... no idea what the difference is but it works


----------

